# Master of information science.



## ronimax33 (Sep 8, 2013)

Greetings to all,

I did my full time engineering in Computer science also have 2 years of work experience in well known MNC. 

I am bit fascinated towards management and also would like to work in that sector. But having studied Engineering for 4 years i did not want change my line completely so i chose Master of Information Science which has subjects of MBA and also engineering.

I need help in choosing the university in Oz which imparts this course for 2 complete years so that i am eligible to work Oz after i graduate.

How are the job opportunities for a international student having studies MIS.

Any other suggestions regarding selection of course of universities are welcomed.


----------

